# Odd issue ...anyone ever had this issue ...



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

I have an 01 Big Bear 4x.
It stays under the shelter outta the wether. Lately I have to crack the bleeder on the front caliper to let the pressure off the system. I rarely ever use the front brakes but almost everyday I have to do this. It builds just enough pressure to make the pads drag to slow the 4 wheeler to a stop. I have not done anything at all to the front brakes...all lines are good..fluid is clean...I dont use the fronts at all. I think I have a gremlin ...any ideas ...Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BRAKE PROBLEM - MudInMyBlood Forums

^ he's having the same problem w/ his brute... check the replies he got. They might help here as well ??


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you very much. I did do a search but I guess I didnt use the right wording? 
That is exactly what mines doing lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No problem.. hope ya'll get it figured out!


----------

